# Subs lounge



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

I see subs the lounge has disappeared again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some tit is messing around with it.

I got a email notification on the Clarkson poll thread, which I started, and I don't have permissions to open it :roll: it also seems to have disappeared.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

email notification ref this one, http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/16-site-announcements/115810-mhf-site-changes-new-post.html
tells me I don't have necessary permissions to view, as Kev would say WTF.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> email notification ref this one, http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/16-site-announcements/115810-mhf-site-changes-new-post.html
> tells me I don't have necessary permissions to view, as Kev would say WTF.


Can't any more too many whingers > > can't do WTF or FFS, never did OMG, I think IMO or IMHO are still allowed though ffs.


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Can't any more too many whingers > > can't do WTF or FFS, never did OMG, I think IMO or IMHO are still allowed though ffs.


GTF, your kidding on are you not?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah, jock speak   ATF, or WTFAYOA


----------



## MHFAdmin (Jun 21, 2007)

it looks like somebody over there has been twiddling with permissions.

The header is not in the Forums drop down under "Subscribers" - seems to be in the "general community" section for me.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/78-subscribers-lounge/


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Yea it is, but no posts!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm probably to blame, I think I was the last poster before it disappeared :crying::wink2:


tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

VS at it's best :roll: :roll:


----------



## MHFAdmin (Jun 21, 2007)

so are you saying that the header's there, but no threads at all? 
I'm seeing the threads (obviously have different permissions), and had earlier merged Kev's post about the budget into Gemmy's from last night. 

Get back to me on here please, and I'll flag it up for VS when they get up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Someone is deffo messing about somewhere.

If they feel the need to do something, it'd be great if they addressed the things that many of us are far from happy with.

Telling us about VS plans short term would not do the mood any harm either.

Being treated like mushrooms is not the way to make us happy.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

MHFAdmin said:


> I'll flag it up for VS when they get up.


Love it :grin2:

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's very annoying to be able to see the bloody subs forum, but not have access to any of the threads.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/78-subscribers-lounge/


----------



## MHFAdmin (Jun 21, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Someone is deffo messing about somewhere.
> 
> If they feel the need to do something, it'd be great if they addressed the things that many of us are far from happy with.
> 
> ...


Kev

Why do you think this has happened? Just to annoy you? It's because somebody is actually doing something to try to get everything working as we all want. That's what the short-term and long term plans are. 
I'll flag this up for VS to sort ASAP.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just ignore Kev and gemmy.


They are going through the change. >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ignore Jim he doesn't know any better, he's happy if he can remember how to get online each day


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

MHFAdmin said:


> Kev
> 
> Why do you think this has happened? Just to annoy you? It's because somebody is actually doing something to try to get everything working as we all want. That's what the short-term and long term plans are.
> I'll flag this up for VS to sort ASAP.


Nice of someone to actually even mention it, I wonder who "we" is though.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Similar for me. Just noticed that I appear to have access to the subs lounge, but not allowed to see posts, reply, etc.

Thought maybe my subs had expired, but can't seem to find out when they are due. Anyone point me in the right direction? Am I missing something obvious?

Steve


----------



## VS Jeff (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello all,

We are currently working on the Subscriptions and should have it finally sorted out soon.

Sorry for the inconvenience.

Jeff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

VS Jeff said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We are currently working on the Subscriptions and should have it finally sorted out soon.
> 
> ...


Sounds ominous...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

BritStops said:


> Similar for me. Just noticed that I appear to have access to the subs lounge, but not allowed to see posts, reply, etc.
> 
> Thought maybe my subs had expired, but can't seem to find out when they are due. Anyone point me in the right direction? Am I missing something obvious?
> 
> Steve


hya Steve - if you click on Home (new style page) this will take you back to old MHF front page then
Home - drop down menu and go down to
Your Account Page - that's the only way I know although there may be another
cheers

Clyde


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Click your user name in any post to see when subs are due.


I lied, it's not there now :roll:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Cmon whats wrong with you lot:
We are going through changes and for the better.






Barry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The "double secret underground MHF mobile sub lounge" is still open for business here. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/mo/topic.php?type=html&forum_id=70

Only me in it though. :frown2:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Only me in it though. :frown2:


That shouldn't be a problem for you Barry, surely you've got enough alter egos to have a good old argument all on your own?:grin2::grin2::grin2:

Seems to me that we're back at square one????:surprise:

You couldn't make it up could you? :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

gaspode said:


> That shouldn't be a problem for you Barry, surely you've got enough alter egos to have a good old argument all on your own?:grin2::grin2::grin2:
> 
> Seems to me that we're back at square one????:surprise:
> 
> You couldn't make it up could you? :grin2::grin2::grin2:


No. I quite liked it when it was broken before on the old forum, it felt like an old tatty but loved glove. Problem was though it was hanging by a thread and had it broke completely VS and us members would have been stuffed. It might be full of bugs still but hopefully at least they might be able to fix it now.

Just doesnt bother me. I can still post and annoy people.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> Cmon whats wrong with you lot:
> We are going through changes and for the better.
> 
> 
> ...


Well I wouldn't deprive you of your opinion Barry, but can you show me anything of significance which has changed for the better in the last three weeks?

I won't deny that VS have made a few things work better, but most complaints are about the amateurish layout, which not many seem to like, too many ways of viewing threads, which just clutter the the screen, you still have to scroll down to read any thread you open.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> you still have to scroll down to read any thread you open.


Kev that is not correct. There are two ( possibly 3 ) very easy ways to see the last unread ( by you ) post that has been made ....in any thread.....can't stop to tell you how ...off to watch the eclipse


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

spykal said:


> Kev that is not correct. There are two ( possibly 3 ) very easy ways to see the last unread ( by you ) post that has been made ....in any thread.....can't stop to tell you how ...off to watch the eclipse


That isn't what I said Mike, click active threads, click a thread, when it opens you only see perhaps the first & second line, so you have to scroll down, 75% of the screen is banner and other totally unwanted screen junk of that 75% perhaps 50% is empty space.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What eclipse 11 ish up here I think.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

O I C what you mean now :wink2:

On my PC the banner and ad block takes up about a third of the sceen but I can see the first 8 threads below that ...Maybe my screen resolution is different to yours. I honestly cannot say it has bothered me though....well not before you pointed it out ...now I might :grin2:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> That isn't what I said Mike, click active threads, click a thread, when it opens you only see perhaps the first & second line, so you have to scroll down, 75% of the screen is banner and other totally unwanted screen junk of that 75% perhaps 50% is empty space.


I agree :wink2:...Before my last reply I had not followed your instructions correctly :frown2: ...now that I have I see exactly what you mean ..I had not been bothered too much by this though because after clicking a thread open from Active Topics I then usually click on the "View First Unread" link ( top left) and it jumps directly to where I left off last time I visited the thread.

In fact one of the things I now like about the way the forum works is that it remembers what I have read and what I have not read....but it took me a while to suss that out and it still gets confusing at times.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

spykal said:


> In fact one of the things I now like about the way the forum works is that it remembers what I have read and what I have not read....but it took me a while to suss that out and it still gets confusing at times.


Yes, VS scored with that one


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

worky said:


> hya Steve - if you click on Home (new style page) this will take you back to old MHF front page then
> Home - drop down menu and go down to
> Your Account Page - that's the only way I know although there may be another
> cheers
> ...


Thanks, Clyde. Apparently I'm a "None Subscriber" (sic). Think I'll wait for admin to sort subs out before re-subscribing though.

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

BritStops said:


> Thanks, Clyde. Apparently I'm a "None Subscriber" (sic). Think I'll wait for admin to sort subs out before re-subscribing though.
> 
> Steve


For me, I just go to the old home page and it's in right hand column.

Might be worth taking a screen shot just incase the manage to lose the data.










Seems we can't embed pictures now.

I wonder what else is going to disappear next :roll:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I wonder what else is going to disappear next  


Careful Kev >


tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah, that disappeared about 2 stone ago > >


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

spykal said:


> Kev that is not correct. There are two ( possibly 3 ) very easy ways to see the last unread ( by you ) post that has been made ....in any thread.....can't stop to tell you how ...off to watch the eclipse


You are wasting your time Mike. I have told Kev on more than one occasion to make it new posts first but he has ignored my advice. I think he just likes a moan. >

He and gemmy have morphed into Statler and Waldorf. :laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

747 said:


> You are wasting your time Mike. I have told Kev on more than one occasion to make it new posts first but he has ignored my advice. I think he just likes a moan. >
> 
> He and gemmy have morphed into Statler and Waldorf. :laugh:


Oi shortarse, I've tried all the FOUR ways of viewing threads, Active is best for me, and if you ever learn to read it isn't about how you get to a thread but what happens when you open one :roll: you're spending too much time with Barfy, the thickness is catching you know, now do one Pugsly.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The terrorist dwarf firing blanks again 









tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> The terrorist dwarf firing blanks again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave him alone, he just couldn't use the old site either, so this one is no different so he can't see how crap it has become.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Oi shortarse, I've tried all the FOUR ways of viewing threads, Active is best for me, and if you ever learn to read it isn't about how you get to a thread but what happens when you open one :roll: you're spending too much time with Barfy, the thickness is catching you know, now do one Pugsly.


Get lost Pugsley! Don't bring me into it just cos your too thick to click on *New Posts *and read the new posts FFS!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> click on *New Posts *and read the new posts FFS!


Why new posts and not active posts though?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Why new posts and not active posts though?


Why the Feck not? Just pick one FFS!

Actually. Just use this link, it has it all.  Best way to view the forum


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Failed photo


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Why the Feck not? Just pick one FFS!
> 
> Actually. Just use this link, it has it all.  Best way to view the forum


I did pick one, it's you lot which keep going on about bloody new posts, missing the point entirely.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I did pick one, it's you lot which keep going on about bloody new posts, missing the point entirely.


Hey dipstick who is the real thicko here.:surprise:

Use active posts (especially you as you are never off the bleeding forum. You put more hours in than a Colliery Cat >)

AND - repeat - AND

New posts first.

Problem solved. Now go away and think of a new moan. :tool:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You need to read a bit further back James, my only moan was about having to scroll down when you open a thread, and I mentioned that there are TOO MANY ways to open threads, never listed them, never said one was better than the other so go pick on someone else short arse, and take that Barfy with you.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You need to read a bit further back James, my only moan was about having to scroll down when you open a thread, and I mentioned that there are TOO MANY ways to open threads, never listed them, never said one was better than the other so go pick on someone else short arse, and take that Barfy with you.


You sound like someone has dissed your gruntle Kev. Cheer up ..... and keep on taking the tablets. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I used to have a gruntle, but it was surgically removed when I landed on FC.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So good to see you lot are still so polite and caring to each other

Warms my cockles

I think it's my cockles>:smile2:

Aldra


----------

